# Snow cab for Craftsmen DT 2000



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

Purchased 2000, using snow thrower attachment. Looking for snow cab suggestions and pictures of your setup. .


----------



## snowplowman (Dec 3, 2015)

Look into bercomac universal cabs. They have 2 widths available.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

who needs a stinking snow cab? I just dress in wool. I'm 6'3" / 189cm, so I had a hard time finding surplus military gear that fit me.

wool/alpaca socks
wool thermals
wool power terry cloth thermals if is gets below zero
wool sweater
1942 100% melton wool roll collar greatcoat G.I. issue
1942 100% wool trigger finger mitts
Swedish M39 100% melton wool trousers with belts that cinch to the boots around the ankles









If I'm on the tractor, I obviously cannot wear a coat that's 53 - 55" long, so I wear a 100% melton wool Swedish M39 feldbuse (field blouse) that looks like this:









cinch straps on M39 Swedish trousers









Big back pockets on M39 feldbluse









It can go down to -30° Fahrenheit and I'm comfortable. If the blowing snow gets to my face/neck, I just wear a wool scarf and or balaclava. The sweater in below photo with me wearing a Soviet ushanka is an Austrian surplus boiled wool sweater, so the collar completely surrounds me neck. It was -04°F, and I had to blow snow. I wear what I've got, not that I didn't have any scarves. 









But_ you_ spend _your money_ how you see fit.

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

1st pic was last year. Wool, cotton, down....it wouldn't matter. That sucked!!!
This year wind and snow cab. Needed to add a back to it, but a small heater inside, thin layers and I hope happy.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

I've gone through chemo/radiation treatment, so I feel the perceive the temperature 20 - 30° F colder than what it really is, and I have no trouble dressing proper. 

If you learn how to dress and what material to buy, it won't affect you. You've mentioned cotton, cotton, and various synthetics will not keep you warm, and when the oil based ones that do, it's at an expense. They won't breathe, moisture build, baceria grow, and they stink in short order There's a saying about cotton, it kills. It doesn't breathe very well, and it only absorbs a small percentage of its own weight in moister until your body perceives it as wet. Cotton kills! It will suck up sweat, and other moisture, and then chill you to death.


I've been through 40 plus years of all types of weather from -20+ blizzard to 100° heatwaves, and wool, alpaca, shearling, mohair, angora and other natural materials have worked quite well for me in sub zero temperatures including freezing rain and snow blowing. I often spend 12 plus hours per day outside in the elements on cold days, so I have to dress proper for it or lose fingers, toes, and or my life. 

I cycle in snow. Try peddling a bike through several miles of snow. It feels as though one's going up hill both ways, I perspire greatly, and the only thing between death and me are my _wool clothing_.

















You'll believe what you want too,
bolillo


----------

